# Bypass Blocked Websites - By Naveen_Reloaded



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi all


Recently i met with a problem where in my BSNL Dataone was Refusing to open Youtube ... 

I got soo F()cked up and started my own way to solve this problem...


Here is is how :


In Firefox : 

Download : FoxyProxy

*foxyproxy.mozdev.org/images/menu-top.gif


>>And install it ..

>>When asked to restart .. Do it 

>>On restarting it will ask whether u want to configure it with TOr, those who use Tor can configure it ... to work better...

>>For others give *No* and proceed..

>>Go to Option in the Foxyproxy down ( right ) corner


>>In That Click *Add New proxy* : 

   and then give in the proxy name and description ( _what ever you want_ ) 

   on the next page give in the proxy address as 222.124.3.26  Port : 8080


*** or you get your own proxy address from *www.proxy4free.com/page1.html


>>Then on the next page *URL pattern* Give in Some pattern name you want..

   for me youtube had problems so i entered 

*.youtube.com in *URL pattern box ( second option )* *Please note where to enter this value !!!*


>>Now save it and go to the option and select MODE as " *Use proxies based on Pre-Defined Patterns ... *" 

>>Now whenever you go to Youtube .. the selected proxy will be activated and you can browse without a trouble .. and for other sites ... the normal ( Direct connection ) IP address assigned for you will be used...

This is for Firefox users alone ..  , i wanted to use proxy to browse youtube on Opera, but there the proxy is universal.. ie u cant specify for specific sites... and IE7 users .. is anyone still using IE ???  
anyway for ie7 users use *IE7Pro* to assign Proxies !!

You can add any number of sites .. which  you feel is blocked or not working properly on your ISP 

some are demonoid , thepiratebay , youtube , orkut , etc......


Please comment and correct me if i had guided others wrongly...

I didnt copy paste .. so please bear with me for any blunders... 

Please do ask any doubts...


for more regarding patterns : *foxyproxy.mozdev.org/patterns.html


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 8, 2008)

cool naveen hope u remember me..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 8, 2008)

thnks ... hey man i do remember u .... how is the siggy thread going on ??
man that was one hellof a thread... !!!


----------



## skippednote (Nov 8, 2008)

^^
Gr8 JOb


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 8, 2008)

Thnks buddy ....


----------



## amritpal2489 (Nov 9, 2008)

thanx man..........


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 9, 2008)

welcome bro ^^^


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, nice one


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 15, 2008)

^^ thnks buddy


----------



## mrintech (Nov 15, 2008)

Great....

Now gimme Party


----------



## Chirag (Nov 15, 2008)

Any way to make torrents work? We use surfcontrol.. Used to download through torrents using Socks 4 proxy, but they blocked messengers and stuff or rather stuff working on Socks 4 yesterday. Now nothing works. Torrents connect to tracker throught http proxy but no download. Any idea?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 15, 2008)

why not use onion router system - TOR ??

it works in socks... but i dont know ... may be it can help u out a

and try to select the option for encrypted transfer under the torrent client , may be that will help u to some degree.... 

tell me whether any one worked out


----------



## thegussey (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks 
you can use proxy, socks or vpn too to bypass that


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 20, 2008)

Good real Good. hmmmmm But some way or the other this tutorial is harmful to.................


----------



## casanova (Nov 20, 2008)

And can this bypass websense.


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2008)

Good work mate


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 21, 2008)

jojothedragon said:


> Good real Good. hmmmmm But some way or the other this tutorial is harmful to.................



what is this ................


----------



## manishjha18 (Nov 22, 2008)

can i watch hulu.com


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 22, 2008)

offf course get  a u.s proxy address and use it..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 22, 2008)

*do me a favour and don't, I mean DONT, open this thread in a school or collage or at work.*

I hope you know what I mean


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 22, 2008)

Wht ???? ^^^^


----------



## Chirag (Nov 24, 2008)

My school all that ports that utorrent used to use are blocked now. No p2p or torrents work. All ports blocked. Portfowarding, can't coz have no clue about router, modem and all details. Proxies and stuff, nothing works.. Any idea?


----------



## onlyabhi (Nov 25, 2008)

try changing the port forwarding in ur download client.... u may do it using fdm (Free Download Manager).... change the port used for downloading.... may b the problem get solved....


----------



## Chirag (Nov 25, 2008)

Dude they blocked the software I was using for bypassing .  Its all blocked now. Every damn thing. Was using proxifier. Any other software like that which might work. Now its like when I use that software all sites are blocked and when I turn it off, sites work.  Messengers work on proxifier. When I use proxifier my ip is different, when I don't my ip is different. I tried both ip, doesn't work. Any idea?


----------

